# I am the most dangerous man in london - according to clinical psychiatrists......



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

I am the most dangerous man in London according to clincal psychiatrists and I am creator of The Way of the Question Mark (A.K.A. The way of the Hadou) with over 22 years martial arts experience and several years locked away from society in mental asylums. I believe this statement describes me pretty well except that I believe I am the most dangerous man in the world not just London. I want to be clear Im not looking for a fight I am mearly making a statement which is backed by my history......Any comments?


----------



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 526


Basic Pic of side kick execution......


----------



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 527


A set stance from The Way Of The Question Mark......One of the infinite variety in the style.


----------



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 528


Another set stance from my unique style......


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

That is the most unique Introduction I have ever seen set up on an MMA forum  welcome mate.


----------



## Eryn06 (Apr 9, 2013)

Your style of kicker is good and Now you must do more exercise.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry it had to be done-

View attachment 539


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

AlanS said:


> Sorry it had to be done-
> 
> View attachment 539


 take back my previous like and I like this comment more.

Brilliant introduction, welcome to the forum and I suppose... congratulations?


----------



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

Part of me wants to see your style, part of me wants to laugh hysterically.

Great intro.

Good confidence.


----------

